# Agility Equipment



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I will be purchasing my first piece of agility equipment this weekend, a teeter. What other pieces of equipment should I consider purchasing? My classmates seem to have everything and who knows someday I may too but what would you consider to be the basics to have at home?


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Jumps! They're pretty cheap (especially if you can find someone local who makes them with PVC) or easy to make yourself. There's a lot you can do with just one jump (Susan Garrett even has a video by that name, _Success with Just One Jump_) and tons more if you have several. Weave poles are another "must," as that is a skill that takes plenty of practice at home. 

We also have a tunnel (but good ones are pricey), a table, a seesaw, a contact trainer (though honestly I don't know how well the skill transfers to the full-size equipment), and contact training stairs. 

Good luck!

--Q


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am going to look into making jumps. Does anyone have a jump plan that is good. I have looked on the Internet but some seem pretty dicey. Thanks for the video suggestion. I like Susan Garrett and that video sounds like just the ticket. I am thinking of weave poles soon. Unfortunately my dishwasher and cooktop just failed (nice timing right before Thanksgiving) so I will probably have to wait on the weaves for now. Do you think I could get away with a cheap tunnel with a toy?


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, yeah, for a little guy any tunnel would be fine, I would think.

Stick in the ground weave poles aren't expensive to make; you might look into those. We actually started with stick in the grounds, invested $$$ into some J&J poles on bases...and then they went to 24" spacing so we don't even use the poles on bases any more and are back to our stick in the grounds. *sigh*

Take care, good luck on overcoming those kitchen disasters. Yikes!

--Q


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The first tunnel I got was from a toy store. Since your dog is young and not a standard that would be fine. When you can get weave poles, do so. You can make your own jumps very easily. I have a little book with plans for cheap equipment around here somewhere. If I find it I will bring it to W. Springfield and if we manage to meet up there you can look at it. Otherwise I will put the information about it in a future post in this thread.

Why does stuff always break at the most inconvenient time? three years ago at Christmas time my refrigerator went insane (not dead crazy). It never shut off and everything in the refrigerator compartment was freezing. Last year it cost us big bucks to have work done on our septic system right before Christmas too. At least you get to pick the appliances you want if the ones that broke were already in your house when you bought it!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel's agility instructor said if we could only buy one piece of equipment then it would be the jumps.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Well I survived Thanksgiving without a dishwasher. I cooked and bright it all to my mother in law's place and it worked out great. I think my plan will be to purchase a teeter and then weaves and make some jumps. I will check after Christmas, maybe I can pick up a kid tunnel. I think Swizzle needs the teeter and I need the jumps to work on my handling skills. First I was not doing any crosses and now I am throwing too many in. It is not coming intuitively for me. I think with lots of practice I may find a happy medium. Catherine I hope this Christmas goes smoothly with no break downs. I will look for you tomorrow. I don't know a time - it all depends on my husband.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey there, sorry to have missed you today. I will get you the title of that book for making agility equipment when I get home. It has a good set of plans that makes things out of pvc you can buy at a home warehouse store without a lot of short leftover pieces. It also explains how to make double and triple jumps along with singles and other obstacles.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am bummed we did not get to meet up. We made a very fast visit because we were totally unprepared for our trip at 4 this morning. Despite all needing to purchase a new cooktop and dishwasher (gosh they are so expensive) I got my teeter, a set of 12 2x2 weave poles and the Susan Garrett DVD on weave poles 12 in 12 days (I know Susan can do that but that is so not happening with me). I would love the title of that book. It sounds like exactly what I need.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Check out affordable agility.com for the weave poles. They have sales prices through tomorrow on various obstacles.

I have purchased several items and have been very satisfied with the quality, shipping speed, and customer service. And I am definitely not affiliated with the company just have had good luck with their products as a beginner


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

CT Girl, I am sure our paths will cross. We are not far away from each other. I hope you have a great trip this week. It sounds like you have a good start on your equipment. You will find having weaves to be really important. To get good weaves you have to do it everyday. I think it is one of the most "un-natural" things we ask our dogs to do in agility. After all, dogs in the wild will climb over things, crawl under things, jump over things, but run down a line of perfectly aligned trees in a forest by zig zagging back and forth! Really?


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I wanted to share what my amazing DH is building - a metal A-frame :-D We've researched these and found it quite expensive to buy/ship a ready made obstacle ($600 on up). We'll probably have less than $200 in the whole piece. So far he has the metal frame built and covered in plywood. Now he needs to finish the slats, paint, and add the chains and it will be ready for use - can't wait for spring!!! If anyone would like plans just let me know - once it is finished I'll post pictures.

Next up.... dog walk frame and our agility club was resurfacing their equipment and gave me the skins - woo hoo!!!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

The A-frame is ready and we just got 6" of snow and more on the way so for now it stays in the barn - my DH and DS did an awesome job!!!

We've been using channel weaves in class and the ones I purchased are regular only so DH and I built a set tonight from Instant Agility. These were very easy to put together - just search Instant Agility channel weaves in case anyone would like the plans.

Hopefully dog walk bases and a nice spring thaw coming up soon


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Dog walk is about ready to go - we used plans from the yahoo group - Agility Equipment and it was really easy to put together. We now need to glue everything and decide on hinges for boards. Once it is all together I'll add pictures. If anyone wants the plans just let me know.


----------

